# Red pinkish hue around black lettering



## BikerBoy (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a Epson 7110 printer from cobra inks, I have had it for about a year, all of the sudden I am having trouble with it printing a redish pink hue around the black lettering. It is not noticeable on the paper at all but when you press it, it will show a faint hue around the black lettering. I have tried different kinds of papers with no difference and it does it on cups or shirts. If you just print and press a picture you don't notice anything, it is just around black lettering. Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## BikerBoy (Feb 5, 2010)

Here is a pic


----------



## BikerBoy (Feb 5, 2010)

Nobody has had this?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

How did you get this image in the first place, did you isolate it from a background?
As you now have a scrap twill material what does it look like if you print true font letters in black, does it do the same?
Is it just around the lettering or is it elsewhere on the area covered by the 'transfer'?


----------



## BikerBoy (Feb 5, 2010)

This is a font I typed out in corel draw and printed on sublimation paper with my sublimation printer, it is putting a red hue around all black lettering, cups, fabric or any substrate its the same, I have also tried many different types of paper, its not an image I just took from some where, from what Richard from cobra thinks its the print head.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Probably right then,


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm sure Richard knows his stuff -- it's his setup after all... I have the same printer and have not experienced that at all (thank God, knock on wood!) Here is a sample of text I did with it...


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Since it's been a year, have you cleaned under the print head? Look at his videos page and find the one where it shows you how to do that. It may help?

Trying printing red text (and/or other colors) and see if it still does it.


----------



## inkjetparts (Apr 2, 2016)

It looks like its over sublimating or your black CMYK build has to much ink.

Whats your time and temp?

What Rip software are you using?

Tack or no tack on your paper?


----------



## Sacman (Jan 20, 2014)

I agree that is likely the print head. I have a flatbed printer that uses Eco-Solvent ink and it has the same problem. I know it is the print head because I can see it when I push alcohol through the head (nice thing about cleaning a flat bed printer print head). Anyway, when I print something that has white in it, everything looks normal until I try to clean around the printed area. I normally don't need to do this but because my light cyan is showing the same issue, I sometimes get some noticeable overspray from that channel. Anyway, if I use alcohol to wipe away the cyan, I can actually see that the areas that are supposed to be pure white are not. There is some overspray happening there. I end up having to scrap the piece and move the print head closer to the substrate and try again, hoping for a better result. Not an option on dye sub. 

Eco-solvent inks are pretty harsh on a print head so I am used to replacing them and have one sitting on my desk waiting for a break in business to allow me to replace it. Dye sub inks are not nearly as brutal on a print head but if you print enough, it is going to fail eventually for any number of reasons. 

Have you considered doing a nozzle check and then subbing that onto something? It might give you a better idea of what's happening since the color channels are clearly separated this way and not a blend. Depending on several factors (color profile, software and software print setup, RIP if you use one, etc...), what you think is pure black, is in fact a blend of other channels. It might be that your magenta is causing the problem and you have put all of your effort into fixing the black. Just a thought.


----------



## Luís Bot (May 8, 2021)

Hi @BikerBoy.

My name is Luís and I read your post here from 2019 about the redish hue in black letters and now Im having the same problem on my Epson L1300.

Did you found the cause and a solution for this problem?

I would be grateful for some help.

Thx in advance


----------

